

An Argument for Mutable Local History - phleet
http://jamie-wong.com/2012/05/25/an-argument-for-mutable-local-history/

======
ezyang
I think Mercurial also misses the mark for uploading patch sets which might
evolve / change over a few iterations. The workflow usually looks like one
user is working on only one set of changes at a time, and in order to show
them to upstream they want to publish them somewhere. If these changes get
edited several time, and you use a traditional Mercurial repository you end up
with lots of zombie tips which you absolutely don't care about, and unless you
'hg strip' very assiduously, they keep reinfecting repositories.

Yes, I know it's not a supported workflow. No, sometimes, this is what I want
to do.

------
Estragon
What's the hg equivalent to git reflog?

~~~
phleet
I don't think there's a direct equivalent, but you can get the ability to
reset to the previous state using bundles. hg help bundle, hg help unbundle.
Whenever you do an amend or a rebase, it tells you where it saved the bundle

